# Mothers Day



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi to all my fellow FFs,

Know you have a part in everyones lives,you are needed loved and cherished   A beautiful Daughter and Sister and Auntie and Fertility Friend and the best friend and wife of a man you love with heart and soul.Don't lose hope and take time to enjoy what you have.I wish everyone a Happy Mothers Day for those who already have their dream and all who are still trying  

Shaz xx


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

what a lovely lovely post how thoughtfull..never give up im so glad i didnt       xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=52780.0

 to those strugling on the international mothers day.

~Dizzi~


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi to emmyloupink and especially Dizzi

I may be on the other side of the world in NZ but mothers day still tares my heart out.I have luckiley 14 nieces and nephews to help   if you call that hope.But too all the friends I have made on FF, I am and will ever be grateful for your support and encouragement over my time with FF.

shazxx


----------

